
Attorney General Nominee Sessions Backs Crypto Backdoors - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/attorney-general-nominee-sessions-backs-crypto-backdoors
======
meowschwitz
Sessions sees us all as criminals. he also stated institutionally sanctined
murder by cop is just a few bad actors.

------
dv_dt
Welcome to the new administration, same as the last...

~~~
shatteredvisage
except not at all like the last, or any other..

~~~
dv_dt
With respect to crypto policy it seems the same. In a wider context, I would
agree with you.

